# Body controlling fursuit?



## baffledbodyswapper (Dec 4, 2016)

I came across an idea so interesting that I just had to share it with the furry community!

What if we developed a suit full of muscle simulators that could "control" our bodies remotely, which would be worn underneath a fursuit. (Sounds a bit creepy but hear me out) The suit could help "guide" our bodies to act more like the characters we are fursuiting as, especially since body language is a huge thing in terms of giving that "magic" feeling. For example, it could stimulate our muscles so we could walk more like an animal or a particular gender. It could also help quadsuiters mimic the details of quadrupedal movement by means of stimulating the right muscles.

Would you wear such a thing? Do you think it would be a cool addition to a fursuit to make it more authentic?

Here's a link to an article I was drawing inspiration from: www.telegraph.co.uk: London student creates machine to 'swap bodies'

Imagine wearing this underneath a fursuit:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Sounds incredibly ambitious for something as small as the way you move in a fursuit.


----------



## Vinny (Tpr) (Dec 4, 2016)

While i like the idea there is one major issue i see with this idea a system like that would require a battery and a rather big one and you would need a conversation circuit board to switch it from AC to DC not to mention the battery would be cooking inside of the suit and would require a decent cooling vent

you really dont want AC current running into your body


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Dec 27, 2016)

Besides, if the electronics are doing the motions, is there any reason to have you in the suit? At that point, actuators would be more efficient.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 28, 2016)

So basically just a robot?

Sounds pretty lame.


----------



## marcwolf (Jan 2, 2017)

You could do this using EMG.. however the big issue will be conductivity and a sweaty environment.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Some of the Fursuiters I have seen have their body language down to a tee. Watch Kiba Wolf's videos of various Cons. They are good.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

*



*


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks insanely fun!


----------



## baffledbodyswapper (Jan 7, 2017)

So I decided to buy myself a muscle stimulator and experiment with this concept myself. I attached electrotrodes to my legs, as well as my arms. I won't go into specific details, but basically I was targeting muscles in my legs that cause you to turn while walking and muscles in my arms that cause them to lift up like a bird's wings. 

I then plugged all the electrodes into my stimulator, testing each muscle before putting on my fursuit. I proceeded to put on my fursuit, first testing how it controlled my legs. I set the stimulator to an alternating pattern and felt my walking involuntarily sway hard left, then hard right and back again. It was a very surprising result! 

This also held true for my arms, which I set to simultaneously contract with maximum stimulator level. They moved up and down without my control, and I was involuntarily "flapping" my wings. 

Overall it was a very strange experience and I'm not quite sure if someone would be comfortable with this...


----------

